# Cycling Averages



## CycleD (13 Sep 2016)

Just wondering what people's average was when they first started compared with now.
My first average was between a distance ofseven and eight miles at a speed of ten miles an hour. 
My average now after three months is between a distance of 20-25 miles at an average speed of 15/16 MPH with a top speed of 30 MPH.


----------



## gavroche (13 Sep 2016)

Mine never seem to change, anywhere between 11 and 12.5mph with best top speed of 38mph down a hill.


----------



## Doobiesis (13 Sep 2016)

Depends on so much! Elevation gain being the biggest. I always hit between 15-16 on a 25 miler. Never been able to reach anything higher, no matter how fast I go. 

I'm training to get up hills quicker so I can up my avg speed. I always lose mine when I hit hills.


----------



## screenman (13 Sep 2016)

I seldom go under 16 or over 18 My rides rarely last longer than 90 minutes now.

I cycle 4 hours a week and swim the the same, when the concentration was on the bike the speed was faster.

I always hit 30mph even for only a few seconds on every ride, still a bit of the boy left in this 60 year old.


----------



## Roadrider48 (13 Sep 2016)

I can hold around 25mph for half an hour or so.
If it's windy it's a different story....


----------



## steve50 (13 Sep 2016)

According to strava my average is around 12.5mph, when I started out I could barely do five miles at an average of 6.5mph. Again according to strava i have achieved a top speed of 53.7mph downhill on one occasion and quite regularly top 40mph down hill.


----------



## Kajjal (13 Sep 2016)

If you can average 15mph or more on decent length rides and don't live in Linconshire you are fitter than most people.


----------



## Biff600 (14 Sep 2016)

Kajjal said:


> If you can average 15mph or more on decent length rides and don't live in Linconshire you are fitter than most people.



Yahooooo !! 

I average 16.5 mph on a 25 mile ride and I live in Cambridgeshire !!!!


----------



## lutonloony (14 Sep 2016)

15-16 around S Devon, but it's not very flat. Club runs much slower ( didn't realise their averages were only based on time actually moving, not waiting for regroup etc)


----------



## vickster (14 Sep 2016)

Depends on the traffic around these parts


----------



## lutonloony (14 Sep 2016)

vickster said:


> Depends on the traffic around these parts


can never get above 16 on my commute,


----------



## vickster (14 Sep 2016)

I'm lucky to get above 13 or 14, the cars dont get above 30 let alone bikes (unless you are a complete nutcase, don't value your life and filter at speed)

I'm also rather slow!


----------



## screenman (14 Sep 2016)

Kajjal said:


> If you can average 15mph or more on decent length rides and don't live in Linconshire you are fitter than most people.



Have you done much cycling in Lincolnshire? The Wolds are far from flat and the wind has little to slow it in the flat area's.


----------



## S-Express (14 Sep 2016)

Kajjal said:


> If you can average 15mph or more on decent length rides and don't live in Linconshire you are fitter than most people.



So you're saying that most people are fitter than most people?


----------



## Kajjal (14 Sep 2016)

screenman said:


> Have you done much cycling in Lincolnshire? The Wolds are far from flat and the wind has little to slow it in the flat area's.



Wind assisted as well as flat ????


----------



## rivers (14 Sep 2016)

When I first started riding a few months ago, I was averaging about 10mph. Now I average 14-16mph on up to 25 mile rides. 50 miles I'm in the region of 13-14mph.


----------



## Aravis (14 Sep 2016)

screenman said:


> Have you done much cycling in Lincolnshire? The Wolds are far from flat and the wind has little to slow it in the flat area's.


On a wonderful two-week holiday in Lincolnshire a few years ago, when I was trying to rediscover my cycling heart and legs, I did five rides of around 40 miles, one of them into the Wolds. I found it tough going, and I failed in my objective. Give me hedges, rolling terrain and well-defined river valleys any day.

As with all personal measures, comparing average speed can be misleading because we use many different methods. I've always regarded time from doorstep to doorstep, including stops, as the only really meaningful yardstick, despite Strava trying to persuade me otherwise. Nowadays, over 100 miles, 13mph is the gold standard. In my youth it was 15, usually including a Welsh inter-valley road or two.


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Sep 2016)

Aravis said:


> As with all personal measures, comparing average speed can be misleading because we use many different methods. I've always regarded time from _*doorstep to doorstep, including stops, as the only really meaningful yardstick*_, despite Strava trying to persuade me otherwise. Nowadays, over 100 miles, 13mph is the gold standard. In my youth it was 15, usually including a Welsh inter-valley road or two.


A kindred spirit.

I try to keep up 20 km/h overall which is 12 and a bit mph or 5 hours per 100k. But I fail if you put too many hills in my way. In between times I have to go a bit quicker to buy myself time for stops.

I'm not in it for speed, because if I was I'd just be constantly disappointed - I'm slower than most posters on here. Some unusual circumstances conspired earlier this year that meant I really had to get a lick on. I ended up putting in a "moving average" (whatever _that_ means) of just over 16mph over 50 (unflat) miles. It wasn't much fun to be honest.


----------



## MrGrumpy (14 Sep 2016)

My average varies depending on lots of things on the commute, but normally between 17-20 mph on lumpy commute route. On solo rides away from traffic and hilly I can 18-19 but I do put alot of effort in. Boy racer in me unfortunately but each ride I treat as a work out. Been using a my cross bike of late just to change things a bit which reduces my average but increases the fun factor


----------



## RegG (14 Sep 2016)

My 'average' over most distances seems to be stuck at around 13/14 mph. I managed to get it just above 15 mph on one occasion but anything faster seems to be out of reach. Anyway, at nearly 63 and only having been back on the bike for just over a year I'm more than pleased with my progress!


----------



## Nathb (14 Sep 2016)

Depends so much on the route, particularly here in London as you spend so much time filtering through traffic.

But I started out on road bike a couple of years ago and started averaging at around 14mph. 30kgs weight loss and couple of years later I'm able to average 19-20mph on my favorite Sunday blast (great 53 mile route from Ealing to Windsor and back, it's only got about 300ft elevation though haha), otherwise I'm usually at around 17-19mph.


----------



## Ciar (14 Sep 2016)

On my commute through the gorgeousness of London town i generally average 13-14 mph on a flat bar bike, that's over 9m 18m each commute 4 days a week rarely changes, only drops during winter and headwind tastic days,where the I don't give a crap kicks in ;-)


----------



## Johnsop99 (14 Sep 2016)

First ride nearly 4 years ago was 10.34 miles, 650 ft elevation 11.9mph av sp, 31.1mph max, est power 97W.
I was very pleased with this although I did wonder whether I'd live to see another day!
Todays ride, 21.67 miles, 1578 ft elv. 17.4mph av., 36.2mph max and est power 165W and I felt that I could happily go out and do it again without suffering too much. (Estimated power taken from Strava, actual figure probably wrong but a good relative comparison of progress made). It has been a fairly steady improvement over the four years with an average 3,000 miles per year. So keep plugging away and see the improvements over time. With all the hills around here I regularly hit speeds in the 40's but have yet to see a genuine 50mph although Strava did record a 51mph the other day but this must have been a glitch as my normal max on that stretch of road is 30-36mph!


----------



## Aravis (14 Sep 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> *I try to keep up 20 km/h overall* which is 12 and a bit mph or 5 hours per 100k. But I fail if you put too many hills in my way. In between times I have to go a bit quicker to buy myself time for stops.


Much the same. I have my Garmin set to miles*, with autopause off, and I always like to see an average of at least 13mph on the display, or feel I'm moving towards it. On days when I don't achieve it, there's usually the consolation of seeing a headline figure of at least 20kph when the ride is uploaded, which I regard as honour satisfied.

Years ago I had a Cateye computer which had a disconcerting quirk. When calculating average speed it ignored fractions of miles, so I got a little boost every time the next mile clicked up. This meant I was frequently obliged to put in loops at the end of rides to keep up appearances!

* My preferences are distances in miles, heights in metres. I don't believe this combination is unusual, but the purveyors of cycling software don't seem to agree with me.


----------



## gav8369 (14 Sep 2016)

Seeing this topic inspired me to take a look back at the beggining of my Strava and reply. 

When I first started riding just over 3 years ago, I'd do approximately 15 miles at a 16-17 average and it would near enough kill me. 

These days I'd say my general average is 20mp-ish over 20+ miles (ride after work) with around 1200-1500 of climbing. 

There's so many variables to it though, if I ride over to my inlaws which is around 35 miles give or take depending on the route, with approximately 1500 feet of climbing then I can hold a 22.9mph. 

I did a recent ride of 62 miles, 2300 feet of climbing and my average was 20.6mph. 

If it's a longer ride with more climbing then it'll drop down to the high 18's low 19's. 

All I say is, with some genuine effort and work and as long as you're enjoying it, your average speed will increase faster than you realise. 

One thing that I've noticed though, it never gets any easier, you just go faster, further for longer! 

I turned 40 this year, I only wish I'd done this years ago! Plus living on the edge of the Derbyshire Peak District inspires you to ride, it's great around here.


----------



## jonny jeez (14 Sep 2016)

I CAN average 18mph over 100 miles or so.

I LIKE to average about 14.

Over 25 miles I can average 25mph but again I prefer around 18


----------



## JoshM (14 Sep 2016)

I've just averaged 17mph on a flat 16km (height gain of 125 metres) on my own while deliberately keeping my heart rate in zone 3. Could probably have averaged 20 mph if I'd 'gone for it' 

Hate these short distance rides, 35mins hardlybfeels worth going out for, but I'm training for a Sprint triathlon so needs must.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Sep 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> I CAN average 18mph over 100 miles or so.
> 
> I LIKE to average about 14.
> 
> Over 25 miles I can average 25mph but again I prefer around 18



I have only ever managed 1 ride of over 100 miles above 18mph. That was with @jayonabike who's an awesome cyclist so I had to step it up a gear.

I Like to average about 15.

I have never, nor will I ever manage anything round about 25mph. Unless of course I'm riding down the side of a mountain.


----------



## mythste (14 Sep 2016)

Also depends how you take your average, don't forget. Strava autopauses by default, Endomondo doesnt. I typically get two very different read-outs for average speed!


----------



## jonny jeez (14 Sep 2016)

ianrauk said:


> I have only ever managed 1 ride of over 100 miles above 18mph. That was with @jayonabike who's an awesome cyclist so I had to step it up a gear.
> 
> I Like to average about 15.
> 
> I have never, nor will I ever manage anything round about 25mph. Unless of course I'm riding down the side of a mountain.


I've ridden with you back from the coast and you were flying, I reckon you could easily mange 25mph for an hour .

My ride London time was 17.4 mph (check out strava) which I was well chuffed with, given that I've not ridden 100 miles for a really long time.

You do that sort of distance regularly.

I think you are being modest.


----------



## Widge (14 Sep 2016)

Oh dear.................!
I live on the edge of Dartmoor and everywhere is 1 in 4 up in old money! I'm pushing wheezy 60 and just about manage to hold an average speed in double figures-(just!)-

But my best downhill blast topped out at 41 mph!! woot!

So swings and roundabouts?



Actually........

Not too many roundabouts on Dartmoor.

If anyone would care to tell me I'm not as crap as I think I would be eternally grateful! ( but I think I probably am )

All best

w


----------



## ianrauk (14 Sep 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> I've ridden with you back from the coast and you were flying, I reckon you could easily mange 25mph for an hour .
> 
> My ride London time was 17.4 mph (check out strava) which I was well chuffed with, given that I've not ridden 100 miles for a really long time.
> 
> ...




Thanks, but really, speed is not my thing. I'm built for distance, not speed.


----------



## jayonabike (14 Sep 2016)

ianrauk said:


> I have only ever managed 1 ride of over 100 miles above 18mph. That was with @jayonabike who's an awesome cyclist so I had to step it up a gear.
> 
> I Like to average about 15.
> 
> I have never, nor will I ever manage anything round about 25mph. Unless of course I'm riding down the side of a mountain.


It wouldn't of been possible if it wasn't for you spending your fair share at the front. 
Have some awesomeness yourself sir!!


----------



## jayonabike (14 Sep 2016)

Personally I like an average speed anywhere between 15 & 17 mph. 
I went out on Sunday for the first time for a pleasure ride (as opposed to commuting) since June and averaged 16.5 over 46 miles


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Sep 2016)

Well, I know I'm relatively unfast, and it doesn't bother me as I'm not in it for racing, but I find the figures in this thread really surprisingly fast. Scarcely anyone is reporting an average of less than 14mph.

Perhaps it's self selecting.

Can we change the subject to bragging about how_ far _we ride?


----------



## the_mikey (14 Sep 2016)

Average speed, taken from a number of rides over different routes including hills: 16.7Mph


----------



## jonny jeez (15 Sep 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Thanks, but really, speed is not my thing. I'm built for distance, not speed.


Ditto.

I CAN ride pretty fast. But I LIKE to take my time.

If there are any hills, I like to take my time even more!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (15 Sep 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> I CAN average 18mph over 100 miles or so.
> 
> I LIKE to average about 14.
> 
> Over 25 miles I can average 25mph but again I prefer around 18


25 average is some going, nice work.


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Sep 2016)

Just to bring things down to a more normal human scale...

When I go out riding with my wife we generally average about 15km/h which is just under 10mph with a typical ride length of about 40-50km (about 25-30 miles) 

And that is more enjoyable than blatting down a dual carriageway at 35km/h.

It's all good.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Sep 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Just to bring things down to a more normal human scale...
> 
> When I go out riding with my wife we generally average about 15km/h which is just under 10mph with a typical ride length of about 40-50km (about 25-30 miles)
> 
> ...



Snap, me and our lass do a Sunday morning ride, just under 30 miles and takes over three hours, I do get coffee and cake half way around though


----------



## jonny jeez (15 Sep 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Snap, me and our lass do a Sunday morning ride, just under 30 miles and takes over three hours, I do get coffee and cake half way around though


I'm concerned that my point here is being lost.

Whilst I CAN belt about the place at great speed. I LIKE not to.

Not sure I can make that any clearer.


----------



## jonny jeez (15 Sep 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Well, I know I'm relatively unfast, and it doesn't bother me as I'm not in it for racing, but I find the figures in this thread really surprisingly fast. Scarcely anyone is reporting an average of less than 14mph.
> 
> Perhaps it's self selecting.
> 
> Can we change the subject to bragging about how_ far _we ride?


Nowt wrong with unfast.


----------



## jonny jeez (15 Sep 2016)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> 25 average is some going, nice work.


Thanks but my point isn't made for kudos .


----------



## jonny jeez (15 Sep 2016)

Widge said:


> Oh dear.................!
> I live on the edge of Dartmoor and everywhere is 1 in 4 up in old money! I'm pushing wheezy 60 and just about manage to hold an average speed in double figures-(just!)-
> 
> But my best downhill blast topped out at 41 mph!! woot!
> ...


You are not as crap as you think you are.


----------



## Kajjal (15 Sep 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> I'm concerned that my point here is being lost.
> 
> Whilst I CAN belt about the place at great speed. I LIKE not to.
> 
> Not sure I can make that any clearer.



I agree, having been through the Strava man phase I now take the time to enjoy the riding.


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Sep 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> I'm concerned that my point here is being lost.
> 
> Whilst I CAN belt about the place at great speed. I LIKE not to.
> 
> Not sure I can make that any clearer.


I don't think anyone's disagreeing with you. I think we heard you the first time 

It's all relative. There's always someone faster than you. And they'll always choose the time when you are zooming along feeling like a cycling god to cruise effortlessly past you.


----------



## cyberknight (15 Sep 2016)

Really depends how i feel, how tired i am and what the weather is doing .
Did the Midland monster and averages 17.7 mph for 87 miles door to door , i have a 24 mile route i can average 20 mph on a good day , on the flip side coming home from work , tired, hot and into a nasty headwind for 10 miles i averaged 14.5 mph.


----------



## sutts (15 Sep 2016)

My distance has gone up from 12 miles a day when I started, to 30 miles a day nowadays (in fact, my average over the last 4 years including days off, is at 29 miles a day). Speed-wise, I am pretty hopeless (and I really do try to keep up when people pass me, but my lungs just can't do it!) but I average between 14-15 mph most days. I did get to almost 18mph a couple of years ago, but those days seem to have passed now.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (16 Sep 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> I'm concerned that my point here is being lost.


No fella, didn't miss your point, I know what you're saying. I just wish I could ride at that 25 average over 25 miles, presuming you're talking about road riding and not TT'ing.


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Sep 2016)

sutts said:


> Speed-wise, I am pretty hopeless (and I really do try to keep up when people pass me, but my lungs just can't do it!) but I average between 14-15 mph most days. I:


15mph (24km/h) is far from hopeless.

Leaving aside the fact that all speed is relative, if speed is everything, and 24km/h, which is faster than I ever go, is "hopeless" then I, probably along with majority of cyclists out there, am "hopeless".

I just don't accept that.


----------



## Aravis (16 Sep 2016)

I felt "hopeless" for a long time because I couldn't do what I once could. My all-terrain average used to be a moderate 15-16 mph, but I could lift it for lengthy periods if I wanted to. That power is now gone, and usually I feel very one-paced.

Eventually, however, I found a rhythm that works for me, and I am discovering that as far as distance and endurance is concerned, there seem to no obvious limits. I'm intrigued to see where this will lead me when the opportunity arises.

In that context, a working average of 13 mph feels anything but hopeless.


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Sep 2016)

Thanks for the reassurance @Aravis

I _*know *_I'm not hopeless, and I'm proud of the fact that I've upped my speeds this year to average 20kmh (12.something mph) door-to-door over significant distances.

I'm mainly posting on here for anyone who stumbles across this thread (it is, after all in the "Beginners" forum) and sees that everyone seemingly zooms around at 15mph plus. They may be depressed at the fact that they go much slower and feel that this is somehow bad.

Well, I have good news for all these people. 
(1) It doesn't matter. Theres's always someone faster; there's always someone slower.
(2) Even if it did, it's not true. Only quick people are volunteering their times in this thread.


----------



## sutts (16 Sep 2016)

I have a right to call myself 'pretty hopeless'. It was self-deprecating and it was personal to me.

If people look at that personal comment and say to themselves, 'I can only do 12mph' therefore I must be hopeless too, well, that's their issue, not mine.


----------



## kapelmuur (16 Sep 2016)

I used to be a competitive distance runner, the first time I rode 10 miles on a bike I was slower than I used to run the distance.

I'm not a lot quicker 4 years later.


----------



## johnnyb47 (16 Sep 2016)

At the beginning of the year I would average around 11/12 mph on my heavy mountain bike over a 12 mile ride. When I bought my old vintage Peugeot road bike my average jumped immediately up around 14 mph. Each night with rides varying from 16 miles to 25 miles I have now got my average up to around a shade under 16 mph. The rides I take my averages from are fairly flat with just the occasional hill climb. It's been quite interesting to watch my average increase over the months. Some days you feel your average speed is going to be well under par but when I get home and check my bike computer it can sometimes surprise me. A sure sign of my fitness going the right way. I think my average will now plateau off somewhat. I,ve now got my basic fitness back, which is the easy part but trying to progress further to a better average will be a much slower curve.


----------



## gbb (16 Sep 2016)

Getting fixed on your averages is understandable if it's important to you, but it comes with a negative...you're never happy, always wanting more (I'm talking for myself here)
At 45 or so, I could easily maintain 15 average over 40 miles, modestly rolling countryside, non stop cycling. I usually rode 125 to 150 miles a week.
I wanted to increase my fitness, push myself and one year in particular, worked at upping it. Heaps and heaps of hard work, pushing at every chance saw my average up to 18 mph over 50 or 60 miles...I'd bust a gut and enjoy it...but it got to a point where I suddenly stopped enjoying it and baulked at the idea of hammering myself for 3 hours.
I slowed it back, felt a bit rueful at that loss of peak fitness, but enjoyed myself more.

Ill health and damaged lungs saw it all the disappear for a couple years and at 58, I've just had my first full year back cycling and can still easily average 15...but am struggling to find the time and mojo for 20 mile plus rides. And then I think...what the hell , just ride. And as soon as I get on a bike, that's it, I go as fast as I can. It's just in you, you can't help it


----------



## gbb (16 Sep 2016)

15, 14, 13 mph..whatever, you can rest easy at night, the vast majority of people you work with for instance, aren't as fit as you are. If you cycle regularly, you're doing OK.


----------



## johnnyb47 (16 Sep 2016)

gbb said:


> Getting fixed on your averages is understandable if it's important to you, but it comes with a negative...you're never happy, always wanting more (I'm talking for myself here)
> At 45 or so, I could easily maintain 15 average over 40 miles, modestly rolling countryside, non stop cycling. I usually rode 125 to 150 miles a week.
> I wanted to increase my fitness, push myself and one year in particular, worked at upping it. Heaps and heaps of hard work, pushing at every chance saw my average up to 18 mph over 50 or 60 miles...I'd bust a gut and enjoy it...but it got to a point where I suddenly stopped enjoying it and baulked at the idea of hammering myself for 3 hours.
> I slowed it back, felt a bit rueful at that loss of peak fitness, but enjoyed myself more.
> ...


Your right in what your saying in that getting your average speed can become an obsession and take away the enjoyment of cycling. When I'm out on my 16 mile ride I usually take the same route. I mentally try and pace myself and enjoy the first ten miles and cycle at a nice steady pace but on the final 6 miles I give it hell for leather and push as hard as I can. I do this because I know home is not to far away and there's a comfy sofa to collapse on with a beer at hand lol.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Sep 2016)

@gbb I was a bit like that a few years ago 150-200 miles a week was the norm year lt avg for 2013 & 2014 was over 15mph 2013 just short of 9,000 miles and 2014 just over 6,000 miles, last Aug I built a new pond and never got back in to the high mileage my avg sp dropped and then I have had a period where money has been so tight I had to curtail rides to just transport due to maintenance costs, however in the last three months or so I have done an overall on the bike, tyres brakes cables chain and some better wheels in terms of durability and strength new headset (subtle as things are its almost like a new bike) 
Its just easier if I show a chart for figures, but the last time I was doing the distance I am now was basically the 1st quarter of 2015, all be it in fewer days riding, so I am now riding more days but less distance per day, this is due to attending more groups in Wakefield and hospital apportionments.
This shows (excluding the last few days) a 90 day rolling summary. One other thing I have to say compared with 2013/14 I tend too always carry at least another 2-3Kg in luggage these days, you will also see a correlation between elevation and avg sp and since this is over 90 days it tends to negate any off days and weather conditions.


----------



## Johnno260 (17 Sep 2016)

I was happy with this, no idea if it's a decent standard or not?


----------



## Sharky (17 Sep 2016)

Recall my old my old maths teacher telling the class that over half the population thought they were better than average!


----------



## Old Steve (17 Sep 2016)

Average speeds, do they matter... if you are training to race I would imagine so..... if you are joe bloggs cyclist going out for a fun ride i would imagine not quite so much, there must be so many things that can alter your average speed... road surface (rough seems to slow me down, smooth seems to speed me up) wind speed and direction ( a good head on wind can knock the arse out out your speed ) uphill or downhill ( yet another equation added) and of course if your average is over a couple of nice flat miles or over 30 miles of mixed riding ( it all seems to make a difference ) I am 56 years old and only started cycling again just over 3 months ago after a break from cycling since i was a kid and when i first got on my new bike i thought I have got to be going fast ... must get quicker, my average speeds did go up.. but I am in my mid fifties and should be grateful that i have found cycling again and it hasn't taken long to realise that some of my most enjoyable rides are the ones with my wife pottering around the country lanes or along the coast and stopping off for lunch somewhere.
Below is this mornings ride, head wind in places fairly flat with a few bumps here and there.. average speed 16.5 MPH over 16.8 miles in an hour and one minute.
While tomorrows ride will be a slow paced 25 mile bimble with my wife stopping for lunch ( no worries and all the time in the world )
The way I see it is enjoy what you are doing whether you are racing along or having a relaxing ride, one things for sure is don't get hung up on average speeds as there will always be someone faster out there.... Anyway if i want to go fast on two wheels I will get one of our motorcycles out..


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Sep 2016)

@Old Steve stats just fascinate me, if you look at my elevation per mile it shows that generally I am slower more feet per mile and it seems to make a big difference after about 43ft/mile, I used to keep weather data winds rain ect, but came to the conclusion for averages over time opposed to a single ride tended to even out so whilst it effects a ride, for monthly or quarterly data makes less so.


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Sep 2016)

Johnno260 said:


> I was happy with this, no idea if it's a decent standard or not?


You've answered your own question there. You're happy with it, so therefore it's decent.


----------



## adamangler (17 Sep 2016)

I hate mph. It gives such inaccurate representation of your fitness.

Cant wait to get a power meter so i can see what im really doing instead of guessing.


----------



## Johnno260 (17 Sep 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> You've answered your own question there. You're happy with it, so therefore it's decent.



It would be nice to see how much quicker I was on a drop bar bike.

Also would be nice to see if the gradient slowed me less.


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Sep 2016)

adamangler said:


> *I hate mph. It gives such inaccurate representation* of your fitness.
> 
> Cant wait to get a power meter so i can see what im really doing instead of guessing.


You're right there. I use km/h. Much better than mph, as the number is bigger.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Sep 2016)

adamangler said:


> I hate mph. It gives such inaccurate representation of your fitness.
> 
> Cant wait to get a power meter so i can see what im really doing instead of guessing.


I have a table showing approximate energy outputs based on cals and HR, I suspect they are way off true values but relative to each other.





As you can see the first two in the list have the same kJ/Hr but an average speed difference of 1mph, the other noticeable difference being the elevation per mile.
Please take note this is just a bit of fun there is so much that could get recorded wrong from HR to elevation (though the two are not related in any formulas) the edge 705 seems to recorded cals on the high side i.e. 60to a mile so I have took 2/3rds of that to give a truer reflection, but even that might be out, just a bit of fun but from ride to ride it does give some indication of how hard (or not) I have worked.


----------



## HLaB (18 Sep 2016)

When I first stated IIRC I put off joining a cycle club until I could manage a solo 15mph for a ride.
I felt quite good about my average in yesterday's 10 mile TT, a 24.0-24.1mph. My start must have been as poor as it felt and I was gutted to miss out on a sub 25mins and I've managed 21mph+ group rides over distance but I am no where near other faster folk. One of mates managed a 20.36 yesterday, one a 20.50 and all others a circa 21-24


----------



## Simontm (20 Sep 2016)

Just looked up my first cyclemeter ride and it was 14miles at 12 mph average. Like @vickster traffic doesn't help. My commute is 15 miles each way and I average 15mph if traffic and lights are OK. On the nice parts of my route (i.e. Clear runs in bus/cycle lanes) i hit 18-20 mph and sit there happily enough.
On Ride London I averaged 17mph...wonder what it would've been without those hills


----------

